# Word + pdf + printable area problem



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm trying to print a pdf from a Word document and I'm running into a 'printable area' problem. The Word document in question contains elements that carry right to the edge of the page (8.5 x 11). When I try to print this from Word it requires me to 'fix' the problem as it infringes on the printable area. Isn't there some way to create a full page, edge to edge pdf file?

Thanks!


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

If the dialouge box gives you the option (and I think that it should), try clicking through to print anyway. The error messege is based on the printer selected in the print window, not on a pdf print.

Z.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

zarquon said:


> If the dialouge box gives you the option (and I think that it should), try clicking through to print anyway. The error messege is based on the printer selected in the print window, not on a pdf print.
> 
> Z.


All I get is a continue yes or no.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I asked the cluephone, but all it said was "Word sucks!"

I know that's not helpful, but there's only two ways you're going to get around this:

1. I know my printer (Epson R200) has a no-margin setting, so when it comes time to choose which printer I want to print to, I have the option of "R200 borderless." If you printer doesn't have this option, I think you are SOL as far as Word goes.

2. Bring the elements back into the page margins, then adjust the print setting to print 120% (or whatever). That may do it.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Are you trying to print to PDF or output an existing PDF?

If you are trying to output try one of these:

• Use a different app to open and print the PDF.

• Remove the margins if possible or change the paper sheet size to a larger one.

• Most printers will not bleed. Bleed means print right to the sheet's edge. I allow .25" on all sides when designing.

• If you really need a full size 8.5 x 11" hard copy put the file on a new document sized 11 x 17" and send it to Staples or where ever. If it only bleeds on one edge you can fit two one a sheet by turning one.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Agreed. It's a printer type problem. Photo printers will do edge to edge, most other inkjets have edges of 2 or 3 mm, most lasers need a good 0.5cm You can ignore Word warnings and/or print to pdf, then print again using Preview or Acrobat.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm actually trying to print to an Adobe pdf, not output to a printer. As the pdf will remain as a digital file, I'm frustrated as to why it's forcing me to have these print safe areas.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

mrjimmy said:


> All I get is a continue yes or no.


Just continue - yes.

The pdf output should not be affected by the printers margins. Even though the print dialouge will warn you. Since you're not actually printing, just saving to pdf. Apple really should have a different way to specify pdf generation other than a save as button in the print box. Either that or set it up as a printer itself so that these warnings wouldn't be confusing.

Z.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

zarquon said:


> Just continue - yes.
> 
> The pdf output should not be affected by the printers margins. Even though the print dialouge will warn you. Since you're not actually printing, just saving to pdf. Apple really should have a different way to specify pdf generation other than a save as button in the print box. Either that or set it up as a printer itself so that these warnings wouldn't be confusing.
> 
> Z.


This is my actual problem. I click 'yes' and it 'fixes' the margins and I'm left with a pdf with adjusted margins in the printable area. This is what I'm trying to work around.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

If all else fails. Try turning it into a .png (shift + command + 4). you can highlight right to the edges and print or save to .pdf.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

I remember running into the exact same problem you did. I think I ended up printing it in a different program (i.e. NeoOffice).


----------



## laurentrepond (Aug 5, 2011)

*Solution!!!*

Hi!

I had the same problem. In order to fix it, I do the following:

- Click on *File -> Page Setup...*

- Now, for *Paper Size*, choose *A4 Borderless*, or *US Letter Borderless*, etc... depending on your page size. (To get this option, hover the mouse over A4 or US Letter, etc..)

- If you have a custom size, select *Manage Custom Sizes...* at the bottom, select your custom size and input zero for all the numbers under *Non-Printable Area*

- Now you can *Save as...* PDF and it should work!

I hope this helps!


Note: I use Office for Mac 2011

Note (2): Sometimes it insists on producing a PDF at the wrong page size. If this happens, just reselect the above-mentioned paper-size and resave as a PDF, it'll work the second time.


----------



## rockerium (May 17, 2012)

*Here is the solution to your problem:*

How to fix printable area problem when saving in PDF in Microsoft Word? « The New Surveying


----------

